# newbie!!!!!



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

hi all!,im sean from shrewsbury and i brought my tt last weekend...225 in blue..love it!!! looking forward to putting some pics up etc but im having probs looking at certain parts of this site as i dont have permission??? could admin please contact me and help me out? i can log in fine but nothing else. thanks sean


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Woodey, Welcome to the TTF.
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & increase your post count on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Sean 8)


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok thanks very much guys,i will join for the 15 pound as soon as i recover from paying for the car  looking forward to learning


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome...
Look forward to seeing the car,
Good to have another blue one!!!


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

just waiting on a reasonable day to clean it...uk weather!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... welcome to the forum Sean- don't delay in posting your pics of the car ...

... we like pictures ...

... a lot ...



Steve


----------



## the_d_o_t (Nov 26, 2012)

hello ive just joined to


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey,cheers for the welcome guys.....i will be cleaning the tt this friday so pics will be going up ,for now heres a brief description blue 2002 audi tt 225 quattro,3 owners from new,90k miles with full service and only 2 stamps that arnt audi main dealer,cambelt done at 79k , loads of receipts etc..


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

few pics....
































more to follow....


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looks good Sean! So have you got any plans or is it going to stay standard?... for now ...

:wink:


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi sean
Pics look fab... I am sure your having lots of fun.....roll on the spring...
Hate the wet, spend as much time cleaning mine as driving her....


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looks good Sean! So have you got any plans or is it going to stay standard?... for now ...
> 
> :wink:


hey,thanks! ive only brought it for next summer then selling on  ive always wanted one so agreed with my wife that i would buy one so i can enjoy and say ive had one then sell as ive go 2 little ones to think of, now i have one and seems to be such a good example i dont want to let go , p.s yours is smart!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... thanks Sean! ... I'm in the same boat as you, I bought one last year as I'd always wanted one- and my wife was expecting our first child, so it became a case of 'now or never' ... my little boy is now 10 months old and I don't want to give it up! ...
... I suppose an imprezza with four doors would have made more sense for 'fast family thrills'- but the TT is a car that everybody appreciates the looks of ...

... Good luck keeping hold of yours!! ...
 

Steve


----------



## Superdoug (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a similar story to my own, I'm buying it for my wife to take the children to nursery. As its four wheel drive she won't get stuck in the snow...........
I should be a salesman!


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... thanks Sean! ... I'm in the same boat as you, I bought one last year as I'd always wanted one- and my wife was expecting our first child, so it became a case of 'now or never' ... my little boy is now 10 months old and I don't want to give it up! ...
> ... I suppose an imprezza with four doors would have made more sense for 'fast family thrills'- but the TT is a car that everybody appreciates the looks of ...
> 
> ... Good luck keeping hold of yours!! ...
> ...


ive had a imprezza and used to put 70 pound a week in fuel!!!!! dont do it!!! lol they are thirsty, i have 2 kids..one is 3 n half and other 11 months so money is tight haha


----------



## woodey24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Superdoug said:


> This is a similar story to my own, I'm buying it for my wife to take the children to nursery. As its four wheel drive she won't get stuck in the snow...........
> I should be a salesman!


lol i said same to mine...she takes it to work and i enjoy weekends


----------



## Superdoug (Dec 3, 2012)

As yet, I bought it on Wednesday and she hasn't had a shot yet. Car seems good, got a small leak from power steering other than that seems fun


----------

